# Barney - 10 months xx



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Well Barney is 10 months old now and just fantastic in every way x We have been really blessed as he has been a dream from Day 1 and I could never have wished for more x I woud love to see how the other pups in the litter had turned out x He is from Anthony at Anzil and from Amber and Chiccos litter born 13th February this year x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How cute is this picture! I love him. You almost can't tell where he stops and the teddy starts.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely boy!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous!! x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Blarney is scrumptious


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Barney is just gorgeous... I hope you find some litter mates soon 

xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful photo of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OOh the lovely Barney - he is Dudley's much less naughty brother from another mother!! (just for others info),I bet they would have a lovely play together, Helen are you going to try to get to the meet in the peak district in June?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gorgeous...and great picture

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, he matches the teddy, bless him.


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

I have some much better pictures of Barney but every time I try to upload one it says the file is too big so this was the only one it would upload ?? I spend ages trying to do it then end up giving up !!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I have that problem with a lot of my photos, what I do is email them to myself from within my photo program and that resizes them for me. Then I save the email photo attachment to my photo folder, and then upload this new photo. It seems to work for me


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi helen, just seen your picture of blarney. He is a right stunner. We are collecting our cockapoo from Anthony on 1 st of August and just wondered if you could email me some pics of blarney. Also could you tell me who the mother and father were of blarney. Hope you don't mind it's [email protected]. Thanks Adam ashworth


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got a Barney too and love him more every day. He is not from Anzil but very like your lovely boy.


----------

